# Super fun bass songs



## leftyguitarjoe

I've been learning some bass songs lately and I need some fun ones.

Currently I'm learning Foghat's "Slow Ride" and Opeth's "To Bid You Farewell"

I've got some Rush queued as well.

I play fingerstyle, so extreme metal is not quite in my skill range yet. Just started playing bass this year, but I've been playing guitar for 7 years, so I have all the basics covered.

I have a 5 string, so there are some limitations.

Just go ahead and post songs that you really enjoy playing.


----------



## Origin

Anything by Primus, specifically Lacquer Head, Bob, My Name Is Mud, etc...

ALWAYS fun, good mix of slapping and normal plucking


----------



## 13point9

I would say ska punk songs are pretty good if you find the ones with running bass lines, or maybe some simple laid back jazz? i love playing along to a swing shuffle beat heh


----------



## Demeyes

I'm only just getting back into bass but these are a few songs that are quite fun to play. They aren't metal but the bass is really prominent.

Red hot Chili Peppers - Higher Ground, Right on Time
Ian Dury - Hit me with your rhythm stick
Faith No More - We care a Lot
Iron Maiden - Most of their songs have really good basslines and they are great to stick on and run through.

And Primus stuff is great if you can pull it off. I usually find a few parts of their songs really tricky.


----------



## josh pelican

Decrepit Birth - The Living Doorway


----------



## TemjinStrife

Muse - Hysteria
Tower of Power - What is Hip
The Who - My Generation
Black Sabbath - N.I.B.

A little something for everyone in that list.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Rage Against The Machine:
Bullet In The Head
Bombtrack
Bulls On Parade

Red Hot Chili Peppers:
Around The World
Airaplane

Creedance Clearwater Revival:
Down On The Corner

Allman Brothers:
Whipping Post

Black Sabbath:
N.I.B.
Warpigs

Primus:
My Name Is Mud
Those Damned Blue Collar Tweakers
Lacquer Head


----------



## djpharoah

Billie Jean - MJ (nice groove)


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

with Billy Jean. 

Anything with a great groove really:


----------



## signalgrey

Suicide Machines - Hey!


----------



## signalgrey

Rancid - Axiom and Maxwell Murder and Journey to the end of the east bay.


----------



## jymellis

anything by stone temple pilots. big empty especially


----------



## velvetkevorkian

Black Sabbath- Paranoid


----------



## Origin

I forgot all about Maiden. Harris' bass lines are what I learned on, learned from, and trained my finger speed and endurance with. He is INVALUABLE. Him and Geezer (Sabbath) are why I started bass. ALWAYS good to play


----------



## sami

Super Mario Bros level 1-2 remade version on super mario bros 3. It's fun playing with the smooth drumline! xD


----------



## PnKnG

I can only second some Rage Against the Machine songs.
Her is a selections of my favorites:
Fistful of Steal
Peoples of the Sun
Tire Me (love the beginning )
Calm like a Bomb
Ashes in the Fall
No Shelter (my absolute favorite)


----------



## leftyguitarjoe

Looks like I'm going to have my hands full (OF BASS) for the next few weeks!!!

Thanks guys.


----------



## Varcolac

Pretty much.


----------



## vampiregenocide

Origin said:


> Anything by Primus, specifically Lacquer Head, Bob, My Name Is Mud, etc...
> 
> ALWAYS fun, good mix of slapping and normal plucking


 
<3 Primus. They got me into being a musician.


----------



## ProgAspirations

Black Sabbath, Iron Maiden, Diamond Head, etc. Much of those older Heavy Metal/NWOBHM type songs are always pretty fun, imo.

Stoner rock/metal is pretty fun too I think. Simple, but very groove oriented and it's easy to expand on a song and make it your own.

Hope that helps!


----------



## phaeded0ut

Always enjoyed, "Cream" and Marcus Miller in any of his incarnations.  "Blast" is particularly fun.


----------



## big sal cbk

anything by metallica (cliff burton era) is fun to play especially if you're starting out on bass. some of it aint too challenging and will get you used to playing around the fretboard a bit.


----------



## HumanFuseBen

Try on some Sublime! Some stuff like Date Rape or Badfish is awesome..... or Wrong Way.


----------



## MrProg

Dude, speaking of Rush:

Spirit of Radio
YYZ 
Red Barchetta
The Trees

Those are the ones that come to mind first. Other stuff:

Mr Big - Many cool basslines (Green Tinted Sixties Mind - Addicted to that Rush)
Tool - Schism
Muse - Stockholm Syndrome
Primus - Antipop

That for now =)
Have fun


----------

